# Gräte quer, was Weiches her!



## Innos (8. Juli 2019)

Ich hatte vor nicht allzu langer Zeit ne Gräte im Hals. Ein Esslöffel Öl, wie es im Internet empfohlen wird, hat nichts gebracht sondern nur dazu geführt das ein Teil des Essens wieder rauskam.. die Gräte war aber unfairerweise immer noch drin. Auch große Stückchen Brot haben nicht geholfen. Halbe Marshmallows schlucken auch nicht. 

Komischerweise waren die Beschwerden im Laufe des Abends dann weg (hatte noch einiges gegessen...). Ist schon zwei Monate.


----------



## Dorschbremse (8. Juli 2019)

In der Familie seit Anno Dutze praktiziert - ein paar Stücke Brotrinde, die kurz in Milch eingeweicht wurden...


----------



## Andal (8. Juli 2019)

Dazu die Worte meiner schlesischen Urururgroßmutter: "Weil de ach immer so zuttig neifrasst!"


----------



## Kochtopf (8. Juli 2019)

Was noch wichtig wäre: kommt NICHT auf die Idee, Essigessenz zu nehmen! Davon ab, dass das Zeug nur als Reinigungsmittel taugt (auch wenn Leut das zum Essen nutzen 
 Brrrrr....) so kann es doch zu schweren Verletzungen in Mund und Rachen führen.
Wenn man das Zeug auf 5% verdünnt (1:5 mit Wasser mischen) mag es gehen


----------



## Elmar Elfers (8. Juli 2019)

Guter Hinweis. Das haben wir zum Glück nicht im Haus.


----------



## Ladi74 (10. Juli 2019)

Na klar gibts da ein Gegenmittel:
Nicht losfressen wien Berserker! 

Rohes Sauerkraut soll auch gehen.

Meine Mutter war letztes Jahr beim Doc, der hat den Quälgeist gezogen. Seit dem isst sie gebratenen Hering nicht mehr so gierig.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (10. Juli 2019)

Ladi74 schrieb:


> Na klar gibts da ein Gegenmittel:
> Nicht losfressen wien Berserker!
> 
> Rohes Sauerkraut soll auch gehen.
> ...



Das glaube ich! Ist echt ein sch... Gefühl.
Ich bin auch immer sehr vorsichtig und kaue lieber einmal mehr ;-)


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Juli 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Dazu die Worte meiner schlesischen Urururgroßmutter: "Weil de ach immer so zuttig neifrasst!"


Das liest sich gut, da haben wir ja doch irgendwie Vorfahren aus der gleichen Ecke! 

Und deswegen verstehe ich oft den ärgsten Dialekt, weil selbst meine eine Großmutter sprach noch ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Juli 2019)

Zu den Gräten: In der Fischzubereitungkultur wird das Grätenthema deutlich zu wenig behandelt!

Zum einen hilft die Biologie bzw. Zerlegeerfahrung, da die Gräten geordnet im Fisch vorkommen und sich mit gezielten leichten Querschnitten und Abklappen von Hälften viel besser freilegen lassen. Dann gibt es grandiose Grätenzangen zum Abnehmen, dank Edelstahl günstiger geworden, auch unproblematischer was den Preis oder Gruppenausstattung betrifft.

Man natürlich auch auf "einfache" Fische setzen, das wären aus dem Süßwasser aber nur Barsch und Zander. 
Selbst Regenbogenforellen haben mehr, und beim Hecht verhindert die schiere Menge und Formenreichtum recht häufig und zuverlässig die Verspeisung! 

Dann kann man häckseln, Fischbrei machen und Klopse aller Arten machen. Für meinen Geschmack geht da aber zuviel verloren, und mischen mit anderen Pampereien (Kohlenhydrate) mindert eben leider sehr stark den bio-physiologischen Nähr- und Versorgungswert.

Dann gibt es den teuren Tellerscheiben-Grätenschneider, den konnte ich nur einmal auf dem 5jährigen Geburtstagstreffen vom AB am Edersee ausprobieren. Voll genial! 
aber arg teuer, Gaststättenwerkzeug.

Und dann das gezielte Mitessen:
Am besten war bisher das Frittieren nur geköpft/ausgenommener ganzer Kleinfische, Rotaugen, Ukelei usw.
Das geht erstens sehr schnell, und die Fische sind in Gänze essbar. Also mit allen Gräten etc.   
Was in Zeiten von Mineralmangel allerorten (speziell Landwirtschaft und Boden) eine erhöhte Bedeutung bekommen hat.

Zu dem Thema "Ganzfischzubereitung und Ganzfischessen" würde ich gerne mal einen ganzen Thread eröffnen, und schauen was es noch so an Erfahrungen u. Tips gibt ...


----------



## Andal (13. Juli 2019)

Wer mit einem Rapfen, oder einem Conger klarkommt, der hat definitiv kein Grätenproblem.


----------



## Kauli11 (13. Juli 2019)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Zu dem Thema "Ganzfischzubereitung und Ganzfischessen" würde ich gerne mal einen ganzen Thread eröffnen, und schauen was es noch so an Erfahrungen u. Tips gibt



Das wäre mal was.


----------



## Dorschbremse (13. Juli 2019)

Fein- kriegst n Sprottenorden für den Vorschlag!


----------



## Frieder (20. Juli 2019)

Vor vielen Jahren hatte auch ich einmal im hinteren Hals eine Gräte stecken.
Es half einfach nichts, diese zu entfernen.
Dann kam mir die Idee eine Pinzette zu nehmen .... doch die im Haushalt waren alle zu kurz.
Ab in den Keller an meine Sitzkiepe. Dort hatte ich eine große Pinzette, die ich als Hakenlöser verwendete...
Das Ding ein wenig gereinigt und ab in den Hals.
Gleich bein zweiten Versuch bekam ich die Gräte zu fassen.
Die saß doch tatsächlich quer im hinteren Rachenraum und hatte sich dort links und rechts verankert.
Seither achte ich peinlichst darauf meine gefangenen Fische grätenfrei zu Filetieren und das ist mir dann auch gelungen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. Juli 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Wer mit einem Rapfen, oder einem Conger klarkommt, der hat definitiv kein Grätenproblem.


Hab ich beide noch nicht gegessen, aber Döbel
und die haben es in sich.  Man sollte richtig kauen lernen und das Fischfleisch mit der Zungen am Gaumen zerdrücken, dann bemerkt man jede kleinste Gräte bevor sie verschluckt wird.
Wer allerdings gewohnt ist , sein Essen in sich hineinzuschlingen, läuft natürlich zwangsläufig Gefahr, dass mal was im Hals stecken bleibt


----------



## Andal (21. Juli 2019)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Hab ich beide noch nicht gegessen, aber Döbel
> und die haben es in sich.  Man sollte richtig kauen lernen und das Fischfleisch mit der Zungen am Gaumen zerdrücken, dann bemerkt man jede kleinste Gräte bevor sie verschluckt wird.
> Wer allerdings gewohnt ist , sein Essen in sich hineinzuschlingen, läuft natürlich zwangsläufig Gefahr, dass mal was im Hals stecken bleibt


Rapfen hat noch mal "eine Liga" mehr Zwischenmuskelgräten. Eigentlich wäre er ja gut....


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (24. Juli 2019)

Wenn Gräten stören , die Fische Beizen oder als Gravet Art verwenden, Da werden die Gräten vollkommen auf gelöst.


----------



## Windelwilli (25. Juli 2019)

Gü.a.Pa. schrieb:


> Wenn Gräten stören , die Fische Beizen oder als Gravet Art verwenden, Da werden die Gräten vollkommen auf gelöst.


Gilt aber wenn, dann nur für feinste Gräten. Beim Lachs beizen (Graved) waren vergessene Gräten danach stets noch genau so "knackig" wie im frischen Filet.


----------

